# Cory "resting" in plant



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello to all,

Is it normal for a cory to rest, vertically in the middle of a plant?

I have a cory that has taken to resting in the middle of a large sword plant,

about near the very middle, for the last three nights.


He is eating well, plays with the other cories during the day but just
around 5pm, he disappears into the plant.

Worried he may be ill.

Thank you for your time.

WFF


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

WFF:

It is not typical for a Cory to have a personality in the sense of Oscars, Angels, Bristlenose Pleco's, etc but out of my eleven Cory's I have two Sterbai with a "little" personality and two Orange Laser's with even a "little more" personality.



WildForFish said:


> Is it normal for a cory to rest, vertically in the middle of a plant?
> I have a cory that has taken to resting in the middle of a large sword plant,
> about near the very middle, for the last three nights.


I have minimally observed this behavior although the behavior was not habitual 

BUT

as the fish is


WildForFish said:


> He is eating well, plays with the other cories during the day but just
> around 5pm, he disappears into the plant.


I would not be


WildForFish said:


> Worried he may be ill.


unless you observe additional atypical behavior.

TR

BTW: a link to a photograph of your tank would be nice (if you have posted a photograph I do not remember its' location).


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

WFF,
It is normal for a few of the cories to rest like that. In fact, I'd look on that plant for eggs. The females like to rest after deposting eggs, as the males can be overly aggressive during that time. Could be that corie just picked that spot as it's favorite place to "chill out".

Rich


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

My cories rest in the most bizarre ways. On their tails head up under the cave, in the plants head up, in the clay pot head up. Seems to always be head up. I would not be worried in the least.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello jones57742, Fishnut2 & Obsidian,

Thank you for your replies.

Jones57742,

I have some of my tanks pictured under the "Random Album Pictures" area.
The Aeneus, normal & albino version are housed in the Tetra tank.
Unfortunately, due to the substrate color, I have not been able to get a clear picture
of the normals.

Fishnut2,

I will try to look for eggs, the base of the plant is really dense, so I may not be able to 
clearly see if she has laid eggs. BTW, if you go by the male being longer and slender,
and the female being shorter and stocky, it is the female in question. 

Obsidian,

Thank you. I was getting worried about the second night in as this is the first unusual
resting position I have seen with the cories. I have a Peppered Cory that likes to rest
on the bigger leaves of the Lily Plant but that did not alarm me. 

WFF


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Lots of fish do this, its just that most aquarium plants are not large enough for larger fish to rest on. At Moody Gardens. people are always telling us our fish in the kelp tank are sick because they are resting in the kelp. It's a natural behavior, and in many cases, a form of camouflage.


----------



## Jaynee (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad to read this thread! Yesterday afternoon one of my three peppered cories began acting very listless compared to normal behavior. I kept an eye on her/him (no idea - I only know she's the medium sized cory of the three I have) all day to the point where last night s/he and I just looked at each other for about 30 minutes before I went to bed. I honestly didn't think s/he'd still be alive this morning. I didn't see any physical issues whatsoever, so I couldn't think of what it might be.

So imagine my joy this morning when I woke up (and ran to the tank) and found him/her happily and energetically swimming around the tank. Phew! Such relief because I honestly couldn't think of anything I had done wrong that might cause that cory to die (I did do a major water change, but it went seamlessly and didn't have any issues).


----------

